# Bloating and Heartburn



## Davis 2002 (Jan 6, 2002)

I have both IBS and acid-reflux My doctor told me prevacid or pepcid won't help me with gas but I've noticed that heartburn causes gas and bloating especially when I exercise or lift weights Has anyone shared the same experiences


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

No matter what I take to stop the reflux I still get gas and bloating. I could do a fart concert it gets that bad and for a lady that is not good. All I try and do is cut out bad foods such as coffee, choc and fizzy drinks etc which helps alittle.


----------

